# How many hours of light?!!



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

Just want to figure out how many hours of light are needed. I'm running a 10 gallon tank with:

- 2 X 15 Watt 6500 Daylight Bulbs
- Eco Complete
- Fluval Pressurized C02 for 10-15 gallons
- Fourish Excel and Comprehensive 2x weekly (will be purchasing and dosing with rootmedic complete 500 package in 1 week) 

My main concern is keeping all my plants happy, but specifically my HC. How many hours should this light be running each day? I was thinking about 9 would be good? 

Also, because I have to manually turn the valve to inject C02, is it okay if I run the light half the total hours from 9-1AM then again when I get home from work at 6:30 - 11:30PM? Or is it better for the plants to have the lights stay on for one continuous period. My concern is to make sure there is C02 running when I have the lights on, and I won't be at home the necessary times to inject it without running two separate time slots of light.. I love this forum, thanks for any information/opinions/thoughts! :red_mouth:red_mouth


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Your Lighting Question*

Good morning Drew...

My aquatic plants are tropical and used to long hours of sunlight. I have the lights on my tanks on timers set for 12 hours on and 12 off.

I have low tech, low light plants and this arrangement along with dosing liquid ferts frequently has worked well for several years.

Just one reporter's opinion.

B


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

8 to 12 hours is what most people run thier photperiod at. Most are probably closer to 8 to help curb algae growth.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

Sharkfood said:


> 8 to 12 hours is what most people run thier photperiod at. Most are probably closer to 8 to help curb algae growth.


Hmm, Okay so maybe I'll run it at 10 and play it by ear depending on how algae reacts. Any insight on whether running the light straight for 10 hours continuously is required? Or if it's okay for me to run it in 2 parts of 5 hours, so I can manually be there to inject C02? 

I imagine for the most part lighting will be more effective with the C02 injected as supposed to not..


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

T5HO (1, 2 or 4bulb fixtures) at more than 8hrs total daily always seems to create algae in my tanks. GSA or GDA on the glass if nothing else.

T8 or T12 I can run 10 -12hrs a day without many problems at all long term.

My non injected (low tech) tanks all have a split photo period allowing CO2 to rebuild in the tank.
D. Walstad wrote about a siesta period over on APC a couple of years back is where I first read about it. Trying it seemed to work so I continued with the practice.
About half my tanks have split photo periods so I have light throughout the house at 5am and again in the evening when I'm home. The fish don't seem to mind either LOL.

HTH


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

wkndracer said:


> T5HO (1, 2 or 4bulb fixtures) at more than 8hrs total daily always seems to create algae in my tanks. GSA or GDA on the glass if nothing else.
> 
> T8 or T12 I can run 10 -12hrs a day without many problems at all long term.
> 
> ...


Interesting, what is the reason for the siesta or split photo-period? I'm assuming it's not so hobbyists can get home from work? :icon_cool


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

mentioned it above ; My non injected (low tech) tanks all have a split photo period allowing CO2 to rebuild in the tank.


----------

